# The Antlers Have Landed



## Deborah (Jul 3, 2005)

Coach likes his too, he can use it as a chin rest when he takes a chewing break :


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

So how long is it supposed to last?

And really mom, taking picturs of her while she is so obviously busy...shame on you!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Coach and Lucie really look like they are enjoying the new antler treats. I have never tried them with my boys but will have to keep an eye out for them.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Jazz & Jules have been loving theirs! After a week and the two of them working on one antler, they finally broke it into two.

And oh goodness, J&J both had tarter on their back teeth, nearly gone now!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

yay... more antler photos!!! We just ordered some... can't wait to get them next weekend!!!!!


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Woo Hoo! Mine just got dropped off by the FedEx guy. It's antler night and they don't even know it yet... It's an after dinner surprise for the beasties.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

I bet the antler place is wondering what kind of an invasion happened!!!! LOL!!!!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Missed the thread about where to get antlers? Can anyone post where they got theirs? My big dogs would love those!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Ebay has some right now: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/2-LBS-ANTLER-TR...LES-CHEWS_W0QQitemZ120265856485QQcmdZViewItem

Here's another place I think folks were ordering them from but the site seems to be down right now:

http://www.petexpertise.com/item--Antler-Dog-Chews--Antlers.html

You can also google anter chews and come up with a few options too I believe.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Jazz & Jules said:


> I bet the antler place is wondering what kind of an invasion happened!!!! LOL!!!!


There was a comedian I heard that told the audience they should all leave the theater at once and go to the local 7-11 and each buy one Slim Jim (nasty beef stick you can buy at a convenience store for those not "lucky" enough to have seen one). She then joked about the convenience store workers sitting around anxiously the next night surrounded by crates of Slim Jims saying the crowd should be "here any minute now."

I can see the owners of the antler place sitting around waiting for the next big antler rush!


----------



## rradovitch (Mar 15, 2008)

So let me be sure I understand. Are these real deer antlers? If so, how cool because I have quite a few I have found over the years.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

rradovitch said:


> So let me be sure I understand. Are these real deer antlers? If so, how cool because I have quite a few I have found over the years.


Yup, real! You can cut them up, then either sand them down with sand paper or rub them on the concrete to smooth off the sharp edges for safety.


----------



## Deborah (Jul 3, 2005)

rradovitch said:


> So let me be sure I understand. Are these real deer antlers? If so, how cool because I have quite a few I have found over the years.


They are the real deal :

The dogs got them at around 2 this afternoon. Except for dinner and bathroom breaks, they haven't stopped chewing. It's 9:30 pm here.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Deborah said:


> They are the real deal :
> 
> The dogs got them at around 2 this afternoon. Except for dinner and bathroom breaks, they haven't stopped chewing. It's 9:30 pm here.


Mine did the same thing for the first couple days! LOL!


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Well I just put in an Ebay bid on 2 lbs of antlers... course dh thinks I'm nuts, which is a given anyway...


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

cham said:


> Well I just put in an Ebay bid on 2 lbs of antlers... course dh thinks I'm nuts, which is a given anyway...


Good luck, when does the bidding expire!


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Here's Lily with both antlers. She likes to hog toys and Fergus will just stare at her and bark to give one up. Love her tongue ::










Fergus is hard at work on his! He ended up with white stuff on his nose and on the dog bed from the inside of the antler end. Workin' an antler is a dirty job! :










Thanks, J & J, for the suggestion! I've got two happy puppies and I'm giving a third to my "brother" (parents' golden Wesley) tomorrow at dinner!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Deborah: How are your two doing? Still chewing on them?


----------



## Deborah (Jul 3, 2005)

Coach is usually the "toy hog" in our house. Not today, poor buddy! Lucie tried to keep both of the antlers within paw reach, Coach just sits and stares until I intervene.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

OK, where is everybody getting the cool ones with more than one "branch" to them? All I can find are the 4 inch long ones that have been cut, and I don't want those!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Tahnee GR said:


> OK, where is everybody getting the cool ones with more than one "branch" to them? All I can find are the 4 inch long ones that have been cut, and I don't want those!


I've been wondering the same thing !!! BTW, the petexpertise site is still down for me this mornign


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> I've been wondering the same thing !!! BTW, the petexpertise site is still down for me this mornign


Me, too. I figure with my luck, that's where everyone is getting the cool antlers!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

I get mine from my trainer. Not sure if she will ship but you can always inquire I guess.

http://www.everythingintheark.com/


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Jazz & Jules said:


> Good luck, when does the bidding expire!


 
3ish this afternoon, but that bidding has all of a sudden been pushed out of reach...so good luck to who ever is over paying once you calculate the s&h on it... :no:


----------



## Deborah (Jul 3, 2005)

Hahaha, maybe we broke Petexpertise, that's where I got mine. I just ordered (2) size large, one was 2 branches and the other was 3. Both are about 8" long. 

Jazz & Jules Mom :wavey:

Lucie finally went to bed at midnite after a hard day of antler chewing. Coach stayed up with it until 1 am. He usually likes to go to bed around 10:30


----------



## Deborah (Jul 3, 2005)

Bulk buy anyone?

http://www.antlersunlimited.com/craft_bulk.shtml#a4

Open the 3rd picture, I'm sure that's what it's like in doggie heaven.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Deborah or Celeigh: Do you have a phone # for the petexpertise place from your receipts maybe?


----------



## Deborah (Jul 3, 2005)

There isn't a phone number on my receipt, how strange.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmm, maybe an email address or something from when you ordered?

Your ordered online, correct? Did you get any sort of email confirmation?


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Cool pictures of an absorbing chew session. 

How would you rate Lucy's & Cody's chewing ? Do you think those would be good for agressive chewers (without having them break pieces off too easily) ? Flem is not so much the problem but Spip is a destructo dog (I had to forsake bully sticks and pressed rawhide because she just chomped pieces off).

Now, convincing DH that we could perhaps try those is another story.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

The email address they list on the confirmation email to contact them for questions is a link to their "contact us" page of the website, but I see the email was sent from: [email protected]



> Do you think those would be good for agressive chewers (without having them break pieces off too easily) ?


Thalie, these seem like a good deal for aggressive chewers (Lily is one - a bully stick doesn't last 30 minutes with her).



> OK, where is everybody getting the cool ones with more than one "branch" to them?


Linda, I ordered the XL ones from the site that is currently down. 2 have no arms and 1 has several. The beasties don't seem to have a preference.



> Open the 3rd picture, I'm sure that's what it's like in doggie heaven.


Deborah, that's both hysterical and a little creepy. That's a lot of dead deer - can't imagine they're all naturally shed.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I believe that site says that they are naturally shed antlers..... not from hunters. They are shed and regrown once ( or is it twice) yearly. And I read somewhere that they can grow at the rate of 1"/day !!!!


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

That makes me feel so much better, Betty, thank you! Whew...


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Here's another place that is selling them. There's alot of info too. Don't know if they have the "branched model" Think I may order some to see. http://www.asankadogs.com/Antlerz.html


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

On another thread, someone had said they did not like the Antlerz brand, as they were too soft and crumbly.


----------



## LibbysMom (Jan 15, 2008)

After seeing these pictures, I showed DH and we decided to order Libby some. We just googled Antler Chews and went with one of the first sites we saw. I'm excited to see if she likes them as she is a very aggressive chewer! She's another one who chews through bully sticks like they were nothing!!

I love the pictures!!! They really look like they are enjoying them!


----------



## LibbysMom (Jan 15, 2008)

Tahnee GR said:


> OK, where is everybody getting the cool ones with more than one "branch" to them? All I can find are the 4 inch long ones that have been cut, and I don't want those!


 
That's all I could find too and I didn't want those. I found this website: http://www.camprunapup.com/products.php and saw a blog that they had that had pictures of theirs and they look like they have multiple branches. We'll just have to wait and see. Here is the blog page I found. Not a ton of branches but at least there are a few! http://www.deerantlersforpups.com/


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I have avoided this thread for 2 days!!! I had a feeling they were real antlers. MY idiot neighbors, thank God they're finally gone, left deer heads with antlers intact, rotting in their trees. My husband walked over to see what the smell was. Lovely. He said there are 5 heads in various stages of decomp. I don't think I'll be sawing any antlers off any time soon. Ike keeps barking in that general direction. I think the smell tells him somethings wrong. Yuck.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

LibbysMom said:


> That's all I could find too and I didn't want those. I found this website: http://www.camprunapup.com/products.php and saw a blog that they had that had pictures of theirs and they look like they have multiple branches. We'll just have to wait and see. Here is the blog page I found. Not a ton of branches but at least there are a few! http://www.deerantlersforpups.com/


Did you order some, then? Let me know if you like them and I will order some, too!

They do look like good ones, though! I will probably have to get small ones for the Pug and litters, though.


----------



## Deborah (Jul 3, 2005)

Thalie said:


> Cool pictures of an absorbing chew session.
> 
> How would you rate Lucy's & Cody's chewing ? Do you think those would be good for agressive chewers (without having them break pieces off too easily) ? Flem is not so much the problem but Spip is a destructo dog (I had to forsake bully sticks and pressed rawhide because she just chomped pieces off).
> 
> Now, convincing DH that we could perhaps try those is another story.


 
On a scale of 1 - 10

Lucie is a 9

Coach is a 20 

They are still chewing on them today and I can't see any appreciable wear


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

After hearing all the "endorsements" for the strength and durability of these antlers, it's no wonder you don't see broken antlers on more Bucks after a duel These things sound" pertneer" indestructible!!! maybe I will check out the ones hanging from my idiot neighbor's trees.....


----------



## LibbysMom (Jan 15, 2008)

Tahnee GR said:


> Did you order some, then? Let me know if you like them and I will order some, too!
> 
> They do look like good ones, though! I will probably have to get small ones for the Pug and litters, though.


Yes. We did order a large one last night for Libby. I hope it is a good one when it gets here! She loves anything she can chew on and the price w/shipping was good!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

The antler site is back up!

http://www.petexpertise.com/item--Antler-Dog-Chews--Antlers.html


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Jazz & Jules said:


> And oh goodness, J&J both had tarter on their back teeth, nearly gone now!


 
Definately good to know! But here's the million dollar question: if dogs love to chew on these so much, what the heck do they taste like???


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

AndyFarmer said:


> Definately good to know! But here's the million dollar question: if dogs love to chew on these so much, what the heck do they taste like???


I dare you to lick one and tell us all!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Jill, I DOUBLE DOG dare ya 

:wavey:


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

we may have to try these. Tinkerbell is about a 9 on the chewing scale.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I'm definitely ordering some-Hilton is a 20 on a scale of 1-10! She is the most destructivev chewer I have owned in 30+ years.

I am going to order one for my friends new deerhound puppy too, it just seems so appropriate


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> Jill, I DOUBLE DOG dare ya
> 
> :wavey:


HA! I tried it! I licked one! Not bad not bad! Well ok, was a slightly salty taste! Nothing to write home to the humans about! LOL!

Well just over a week and mine have managed to chew the branches apart! But trust me when I say this, it was worth the hours it took!


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Jazz & Jules said:


> HA! I tried it! I licked one! Not bad not bad! Well ok, was a slightly salty taste! Nothing to write home to the humans about! LOL!


:rockon::appl::rockon::appl: You rock! LOL!


----------



## Deborah (Jul 3, 2005)

Jazz & Jules said:


> *HA! I tried it! I licked one!* Not bad not bad! Well ok, was a slightly salty taste! Nothing to write home to the humans about! LOL!
> 
> Well just over a week and mine have managed to chew the branches apart! But trust me when I say this, it was worth the hours it took!


 
OMG that is funny, I needed a laugh after the day from Hades!

I once tasted a Frosty Paws to see what the big deal was. All I can say about that experience is :yuck:


----------

